# Reports on Hoyt Vtec



## Fish4Food

Hey everyone, I am looking to buy a new bow, and am considering getting the Hoyt vtec. I was wondering if anyone with this bow could tell me the results they have had shooting this bow, good or bad.
~Thanks


----------



## GPtimes2

I don't have one personaly, but I have an 03 hoyt magnatech. The V tech was there 05 top selling hunting bow (trykon for 06). Hoyt is considered one of the big three in archery( along with Mathews and bowtech). The V tech is a very good bow, It would serve you well.
Here is a link to probably the largest archery forum full of diehard archers. You can get all the info you want and then some -

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/


----------



## Fish4Food

thanks alot GP


----------



## flypilot33

I own a hoyt and love it. Best bet is to shoot a few different bows. The "big three" as someone said all make good bows. Reflex bows are made by hoyt and that's what Chuck Adams shoots so it ca't be all bad.


----------



## ohiobuck

I have the hoyt X tech it is vary close to the V tech super nice bow you cant go wrong!


----------



## Dodgeram1

go shoot a matthews, after you shoot the hoyt, you may change your mind.....


----------



## Dodgeram1

go shoot a mathews, after you shoot the hoyt, you may change your mind.....


----------



## Dodgeram1

check out this link for the 2006 new models "Blind Bow Test" using Hoyt, Bowtech, Pearson, High Country, PSE, Parker, Ross and Mathews. Good, unbiased, information for someone in the market for a new bow....

http://www.bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features/articles/equipment/2006headtohead/


----------



## jiggin'fool

hey buddy!!!! I will let you shoot my reflex buckskin! you might not have to spend the big bucks to have a great bow!!!! being that hoyt makes it anyway!!! give me a call when you want to go looking!! I want to come with ya!


----------

